
The First Ever Smartphone 3D Printer - artf
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/olo3d/olo-the-first-ever-smartphone-3d-printer
======
pfooti
This looks pretty neat - it's a clever idea to do a resin-based 3d printing
system and use a smartphone as the light source for hardening the resin.

That said, the resin does not look cheap at all. At kickstarter levels, it's
around $15 for 100ml of fluid. But still, a pretty cool idea.

